# Classical composers that are out of print , rare and hard to get your hands on



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Here one* Peter Abelard*, only two album available one from 1974 the other a bootleg from 1993 on cd-r, this is sad since i enjoy is music regardless if he were a deviant an ad an affair whit a Young teenage gurl(yuck).But is music amazing etheric(yes i know i like to trown in this word often but it applied here).I like the classical composer not the man...

Therefore i would like to have this cd-r of abelard early music...i have one song of him lasting 15 minute on saint n siner i wich i had more material since his vocal music is good.

I dont approve him but his music his special, heck naxos should release a cd of his work even if he is not a role model.His vocal music gently drones it quite pleasant.
This was for Peter Abelard, what about other medieval or renaissance classical composers that have become rare has hell to order to get, classical composers that are out of print since decade?

:tiphat:


----------

